# Amok 9 count knife angles



## John Tritsaris (Sep 28, 2007)

does anyone know why amok use a 9 count knife angles instead of a 12 count like most knife styles.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2007)

A lot of times there are redundant angles in the 12-count systems in order to get the lucky number 12. Some can be omitted. Perhaps that's what they did?


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2007)

(edit)

It's traditionally Filipino systems that have the 12-count.  AMOK isn't a Filipino system.

In AMOK, the targets for the knife are more important than a culturally auspicious number of strikes.


----------



## John Tritsaris (Sep 28, 2007)

Carol where did you see the 12 count amok angles.


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2007)

John Tritsaris said:


> Carol where did you see the 12 count amok angles.



My mistake....I was getting my demonstrations mixed up.  AMOK has 9.


----------



## tellner (Sep 29, 2007)

There's a metric cartload of numbering systems in the FMA. I've seen ones with 5, 9, 12, 18, 24 and others. It really doesn't signify.


----------



## jdp29 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tom Sotis has prioritized his system.  To much clutter in FMA.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 22, 2007)

This article should put things in perspective.
http://www.amok.co.za/history.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2007)

I actualy like quite a bit about what I hear about AMOK training.  However this is something I do not condone: http://www.edgedweaponsolutions.com/become_a_trainer.html

Taken from the article:
_Once you know how to lead a 9 Realms workout (this takes about a day to learn) and when you can competantly demonstrate the Accessing modules attacks and counters, then you can be an authorized Trainer_

Becoming a trainer in *one day*  or a few leves a bad taste in my mouth and makes me not want to study with an AMOK representative that may have only trained a day or a few more to become a certifide AMOK trainer.

Beyond that though the philosophy that AMOK espouses sounds great and being someone who does serious blade training I look forward to attending a *Tom Sotis* seminar at some point to see his methodology.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 22, 2007)

Regarding the 9 angles, I know that the US Army uses a nine count when talking about knife angles as well.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 22, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I actualy like quite a bit about what I hear about AMOK training.  However this is something I do not condone: http://www.edgedweaponsolutions.com/become_a_trainer.html
> 
> Taken from the article:
> _Once you know how to lead a 9 Realms workout (this takes about a day to learn) and when you can competantly demonstrate the Accessing module&#8217;s attacks and counters, then you can be an authorized Trainer_
> ...



I think that is a one-day class on their instruction model, not one day to learn the techniques. That just seems silly to me. Learning the method and knowing how to teach it in a proven effective format is another thing.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, a single day is a real concern, but perhaps that does regard only the training in _instruction_, not the techniques?


----------



## UrBaN (Nov 23, 2007)

*"*_*Once you know how to lead a 9 Realms workout (this takes about a day to learn)"*

_I think it's quite obvious what this statement means. Needs approx. day to learn how to lead the workout..._

* "and when you can competantly demonstrate the Accessing module&#8217;s attacks and counters, then you can be an authorized Trainer""*

_ "And when" in my knowledge, could be from 1 min to 10 years.._.

_The accessing module is priority one in Amok! I suggest you attend a seminar / camp of that module, better by Tom himself, or a certified instructor and then decide for yourself if you have ever seen anything more practical or close to reality.

  [FONT=&quot]Amok! is a mindset. [/FONT]


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 23, 2007)

FMA(s) already had in existance a reduced striking pattern named "Cinco Teros" (The five strikes).


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello All,

I spent several years training with Prof Sotis, and had lot's of laughs and great training days.

The Generic 9 I was taught may have changed but this is what I have from back then:

*The Generic 9*
1. 45* downward diagonal from right to left cut to neck
2. 45* downward diagonal from left to right cut to neck
3. 0* across from right to left cut along middle line
4. 0* across from left to right cut along middle line
5. 110* upward thrust to bladder (retract to left shoulder, elbow close to body)
6. 45* upward diagonal from left to right cut under rib-line to solar plexus
7. 45* upward diagonal from right to left cut under rib-line to solar plexus
8. Thrust originating from left side of body to armpit (or plexus, neck, right eye)
9. Thrust originating from right side of body to heart (or plexus, neck, head, left eye)

AMOK, definitely has had its roots in FMA practice, but it has changed over the years, especially when Prof Tom was working with Guro Gould of the LAMECO system.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## jdp29 (Dec 2, 2007)

I urge all of those who have not trained with Tom Sotis to do so.  Will be worth every penny you put out.


----------



## Franc0 (Dec 3, 2007)

jdp29 said:


> I urge all of those who have not trained with Tom Sotis to do so. Will be worth every penny you put out.


+1 on that. I highly recommend taking advantage of any opportunity when it comes to training with Tom. 

Franco


----------



## Tom Sotis (Dec 4, 2007)

> *"*_*Once you know how to lead a 9 Realms workout (this takes about a day to learn)"*_
> 
> I think it's quite obvious what this statement means. Needs approx. day to learn how to lead the workout...
> 
> ...


 
UrBaN, 
Whoever you are, thank you for your answer.
Tom


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2007)

It's good to have an authoritative answer!


----------



## UrBaN (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello Tom,

I have the same username at your forum!! 

It's not that difficult ;-)

Stay safe,

Amok!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 5, 2007)

Tom, I'm around San Bernardino/Riverside area in CA, is there an AMOK! trainer in this area? Thank you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2007)

Tom Sotis said:


> UrBaN,
> Whoever you are, thank you for your answer.
> Tom


 
Hey Tom glad to have you here on MartialTalk!  I find what I have heard about your AMOK system to be interesting and would definately like to check it out sometime.  If you are not giving one or two day instructor license's out in your art then *that is great* as that is something *I cannot condone* and something I have seen all to often in the Law Enforcement Defensive Tactic's world.  Anyway's we are definately glad to have you here and hope that you will update us regularly on what is happening in the AMOK world and also post particularly in our knife forum details on how an AMOK trained person might do something.  Thanks again for joining!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, more knowledgeable people sharing what they know is very much appreciated!


----------



## LawDog (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Tom,
How are things going?


----------

